# Sinclair or Oconee?



## watermedic (Jul 26, 2012)

Which of the two are better and why?


----------



## Brianf (Jul 26, 2012)

i've only been to Sinclair once but had a decent night. Oconee is ok but the water is usually so muddy you cant see the fish. Oconee is a lot closer for me but I'd lean toward Sinclair if that was my only two choices.


----------



## Michael (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll choose C - none of the above. Sinclair has too many houses. Oconee has some isolated areas, but as stated, also has muddy water. Neither allow the shooting of catfish.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 27, 2012)

The Hill and the river have been kinda slow so just looking for something different.

Michael, c wasn't an option.


----------



## benosmose (Jul 27, 2012)

Oconee if i have too lot of carp up toward the dam.


----------



## Michael (Jul 27, 2012)

Oconee does have a ton of football size carp, but don't expect to see them more than a few feet deep.


----------



## JpEater (Aug 3, 2012)

Option D= Guntersville!


----------

